# Creme brulee?



## Sabah (May 31, 2006)

Hi

Sorry to ask something so trivial but is creme brulee okay to eat whilst pregnant?  I'm going to a dinner on Saturday with a fixed menu but can't find reference to it in any of the lists on what not to eat.

Thank you!

Sabah


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the creme brulees are cooked for quite a while so there is no problem with you eating them.

Enjoy, take care x


----------



## Sabah (May 31, 2006)

That's great, thank you.

Sabah


----------

